# Kona Ute baby seat options



## rob_g_clarkson (Jun 1, 2012)

hello all, can anyone advise what my baby seat options are for the Kona Ute?

i'm in the UK, so that may have some bearing on things... probably not given the power of the web and all that..

thanks chaps :thumbsup:


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the yepp. I believe many people have put it on the Kona, & I think you will find it does well.


----------



## rob_g_clarkson (Jun 1, 2012)

After several hours if Internet searching I think you may be right, thanks


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Sure. If you go look at the Big Dummy threads, you will see a lot of the Yepp. Xtracycle has re-branded the seat as the "Peapod," but it still comes in a Yepp box. It's a great seat, made from Croc-shoe plastic, so it holds up well and cleans easily. Right now I have 3 different bikes I can stick it on; our Big Dummy, and both my wife's and my standard bikes.

I should note that there are 2 different versions of the seat; the "Yepp Maxi" and the "Yepp Maxi EasyFit." The only difference is how it attaches to the bike. The standard seat attaches to your seatpost. The Easy-Fit uses an "Easy Fit Window" which is apparently standard on many dutch bikes. But they sell an adapter which works perfectly for bolting to a cargo-bike deck. You can also have a welder friend weld a window into a Tubus Cargo (yes, I did this, it works great). if you don't want to put the adapter on a standard rack.

Being in the UK I'm not sure what's standard there, but you should have less trouble sourcing great Dutch/German bike parts that we do in the states!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

+1 for Yepp Maxi. I had to drill mounting holes through the Ute's wood deck for the adapter, but that's it. Smooth sailing for the last year.


----------



## rob_g_clarkson (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks guys... 

and mtb143; sounds like a plan! was hoping to keep my wooden deck in pristine condition and use an Xtracycle Ute Deck, but they don't seem to exist anymore...

:idea:i think i'll put a call out on here to see if anyone has a Ute deck they want to sell....


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, I was reticent to drill my wood deck too, but on the other hand it turned out well and I definitely prefer the wood to the plastic option. Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## cr500dom (Sep 17, 2013)

I took off the wood deck and mounted the 2 easy fit adaptors straight to the frame on my MinUte.
So I have 2 Yepp Maxi seats on the back now 

Its all still a bit high, so I may do a custom 7075 rear deck with the seats mounted straight to it, and then make the whole new deck + 2 seats quick release :thumbsup:


----------



## cr500dom (Sep 17, 2013)

A Pic of the first ride out on it


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweet! Looks great! She's smiles and he's "what the heck?"


----------



## dustinxwhite (Jun 6, 2010)

*Yepp seat on a Kona MinUte?*

I just bought a 2015 MinUte, and would like to add a Yepp seat. Is the frame designed to have a Yepp easy fit adapter added, or did you need to create your own mechanism to attach the east fit adapters?



cr500dom said:


> I took off the wood deck and mounted the 2 easy fit adaptors straight to the frame on my MinUte.
> So I have 2 Yepp Maxi seats on the back now
> 
> Its all still a bit high, so I may do a custom 7075 rear deck with the seats mounted straight to it, and then make the whole new deck + 2 seats quick release :thumbsup:


----------

